# 1920 motorized ratbike project - WTB motobike tank



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 16, 2010)

Got most of the bits together now, so thought I'd provide some 'before' pics of the build. 

One question though: does anyone know of an old motobike tank I can buy to turn into a gas tank? It would be easier to adapt one than make one from scratch (ie it doesn't matter if it's a different fitting).















Here's pics of the tank of similar Indian on ebay at the moment.


----------



## matthotch (Jul 17, 2010)

i got a standard motorbike tool box. 120 if ya want it. or will trade for another one. might be easier to build one.. there are too many seams in it so u will have to weld alot to seal it.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Matt, I was actually thinking of splitting a motobike tank, putting a gas tank inside, and then using it as the cover. Are you able to email some photos of yours please? Thanks, Colin - wingyourheel@mac.com


----------



## bairdco (Jul 17, 2010)

i built one out of copper sheet and silver solder for a Colson Flyer. basically just copied a square toolbox tank.





awesome motor, by the way. i wish i could find something like that for under a million dollars...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 17, 2010)

I've seen some spiffy tanks made out of old brass Coleman camping stove tanks- just another option.


----------



## matthotch (Jul 18, 2010)

I will do it tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 19, 2010)

I've seen some spiffy tanks made out of old brass Coleman camping stove tanks- just another option.

Hi Andrew, 

I've used them for mounting onto the handlebars when I have an engine that powers the front wheel, and they look great. But the trouble with camping stove tanks (and also stationary engine tanks) for this application is that the filler above and the petrol tap below are central - which conflicts with the crossbar of the bike.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 20, 2010)

WOW, 
 That bike is amazing.... What is the aprox investment in something like that?



bairdco said:


> i built one out of copper sheet and silver solder for a Colson Flyer. basically just copied a square toolbox tank.
> 
> View attachment 11033
> 
> awesome motor, by the way. i wish i could find something like that for under a million dollars...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 20, 2010)

Wing Your Heel said:


> I've seen some spiffy tanks made out of old brass Coleman camping stove tanks- just another option.
> 
> 
> 
> the filler above and the petrol tap below are central - which conflicts with the crossbar of the bike.




I hadn't noticed that- maybe rotate the tank to clear the frame?  Or just silver solder one out of brass tube and domed caps?  Just a suggestion!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 21, 2010)

irene_crystal said:


> WOW,
> That bike is amazing.... What is the aprox investment in something like that?




built it for about 600, sold it for 1500. shoulda been worth twice that, but no one has any money to spend anymore.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 30, 2010)

"I've seen some spiffy tanks made out of old brass Coleman camping stove tanks- just another option."

- the filler above and the petrol tap below are central - which conflicts with the crossbar of the bike.

"I hadn't noticed that- maybe rotate the tank to clear the frame? Or just silver solder one out of brass tube and domed caps? Just a suggestion"


- The problem is that cycle-attachment engines are not dissimilar to lawnmowers. Some installations look good with a brass tank. 

But adding an agricultural style petrol tank to an iconic machine such as an Indian does its styling no favours. I'll be aiming for a sleek look on this one.

My theme is to motorize a 'motobike.'  A motobike is a bicycle which mimics a larger motorcycle. So I'm using a period engine to make it back into a motorcycle. 

Probably a pointless exercise at the time, as if you'd wanted a motorized Indian in the 1920s I suppose you'd simply buy an Indian motorcycle, unless you were too young or tiny to ride one. I'm not too young or tiny; but I don't have the cash to spend on an Indian motorcycle, so this way I'll create my own.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2010)

any sheetmetal shop will whip you one out of sheetmetsl for about 60 bucks.we have tanks made all the time.use 20ga black steel so it will be light but strong.and you can paint it


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2010)

i have 2 whizzer motors on ebay right now.about 250 each


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 1, 2010)

"any sheetmetal shop will whip you one out of sheetmetsl for about 60 bucks.we have tanks made all the time.use 20ga black steel so it will be light but strong.and you can paint it"

Any sheetmetal shop will NOT whip me one out of sheetmetal for about 60 bucks in England 

I don't do cosmetic restorations. I realize most US restos are shiny, but I dislike newly restored stuff. As I said, i prefer an original tank so i can use the original sides and make a new tank inside.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres the tank I made, Its wasn't hard to do, any decent welder should be able to make it if you provided them with templates. The fill valve is from a old cylinder style coleman fuel tank.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2010)

Nolan,
That is WAY cool!!!
bri


----------

